# overclocking



## Xrated (Oct 9, 2011)

What is the recommended setting for performance? I've been playing around with settings but my temperature gets pretty high and I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Debian Dog (Aug 25, 2011)

Every phone is different. Some folks can run 1.5 GHz all day but, I need to stay below. 1.375. spend the money for quick clock if you don't know do it yourself . proper overclocking requires undervolting.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------

